# للنســاء فقـــط ساعــة بلوتوث



## jojo_angelic (23 مايو 2010)

للنساء فقط!! سماعة بلوتوث Novero مخصصه فقط للجنس اللطيف
نعم نعم هذا هو العنوان للنساء فقط!! 

نعم حتى التكنولوجيا خصصت لنا اكسسوارات للهاتف المحمول 







                     قامت شركة Novero بطرح احدث سماعات البلوتوث الخاصه بها و الاكثر عصريه و ملائمة لكل سيدات الطبقه الراقيه، حيث انها تبدو و كأنها احدى القلادات العالية القيمه، و ليست سماعة بلوتوث على الاطلاق !  

هذي تعتبر بشرى سارّه للسيدات اللاتي يعشقن الهاتف المحمول واكسسواراته وتحب ان تواكب التطور حيث ان السماعه ستكون حالها كحال اي اكسسوار لكي شخصيا ( قلاده فاخره مثلاً ). 

سماعة بلمسة أنثويه جميلة لا تصلح للرجال وتحت عنوان للنساء فقط


----------



## tasoni queena (25 مايو 2010)

ههههههههههههههه  يا لذيد يا رايق

احنا مدلعينا اوووى

شكرا جوجووووو  للموضوع الحلو​


----------



## روزي86 (25 مايو 2010)

جامده اوي

ميرسي ليكي وربنا يعوضك


----------



## besm alslib (25 مايو 2010)

*هو اغلب الاشياء اللي بتكون مخصوص للنساء لازم تكون حلوة وكلها اناقه*

*شكل السماعه فعلا كتير نعوم *

*شكرا على الموضوع *

*الرب يبارك تعبك عزيزتي *
​


----------



## jojo_angelic (25 مايو 2010)

besm alsilb 
                                  طبعا يخصصون أحلى الاشياء للجنس اللطيــــــف
                                   شكرااااااااا لمــرورك الجميــل


----------



## jojo_angelic (25 مايو 2010)

روزي 86 
                    يسعدني مــرورك الجميــل دائمـــا 
                    كلش حلــــو لينـــــــــا هههههههههه


----------



## jojo_angelic (25 مايو 2010)

tasoni queena 
                           شفتي حببتي كل  شي حلــو للنساء فقــط
                           على كلامــك أحنا مدلعينـا آوي

                           أسعدنـي مـــرورك اللطيـــــــــــــــف


----------



## zezza (25 مايو 2010)

هههههههه عالم رايقة 
شكرا جوجو على الموضوع ربنا يباركك


----------



## جيلان (25 مايو 2010)

*ههههه شكلها جامد اوىى*


----------



## jojo_angelic (26 مايو 2010)

Zezza 
                     شكرااااااا لمـــرورك الجميـــل
                     سلام المسيح معك


----------



## jojo_angelic (26 مايو 2010)

أسعدنــي مـــرورك الكريــم أخـت جيــلان
               شكراااااااااا ليــــــك


----------



## kalimooo (27 مايو 2010)




----------

